# Top Chef new Season Nov 2011 - NAME CHANGE



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I don't know if it will change back or not, but as of right now the new season of Top Chef, to begin airing on Nov 2, 2011 at 10pm, is called *Top Chef Texas*.

It wasn't being picked up by my Season Pass, so I had to add.

Gettin' kinda tired of established shows changing their names. :down:


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TEXAS

Yeah....

They do this all the time. Don't be surprised if they change it again midstream..
I just keep my SP for "Top Chef" around all the time, even when they change it to add the city in. Cuz when they take it out, I still get the show.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

sharkster said:


> Gettin' kinda tired of established shows changing their names. :down:


ARGH!! Couldn't agree more!!

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Jeff - Yeah, I've seen it change back before it gets closer but I guess you never know. I'd hate to miss out on one of a zillion airings.  I went ahead and manually added E01 and have kept my original SP too.

DBranco - I just saw it yesterday so I hurried here as I know how frustrating it can be to not know. 

I noticed that somebody already had posted about Next Iron Chef. Odd how they changed the name of that one. That's going to be a great bunch to watch!


----------



## RaynhamGuy (Jun 29, 2006)

Just checked my TiVo and both "Top Chef" and "Top Chef Texas" are listed. The "Texas" one only has 1 airing (on 11/9), all the other airings are being picked up by my basic "Top Chef" season pass. So it looks like they changed the name back (despite TiVo's post on Facebook earlier today).

Well, they did for Comcast listings in MA. I'm not sure how this data is propagated...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

The change from TC Texas to TC has caused my TiVo to re-record last night's episode. Now, it's in "Now Playing" as "Top Chef" and "Top Chef Texas"

good thing it didn't cause any conflicts.


----------

